# Around 150-200lbs of limestone



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'd like opinions on this layout. I'm not all that happy with it, but the fish seem to enjoy it.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Needs a background, stacks look unnatrual, try spreading them around and if there are to many stack them. The best thing I did to my hardscape was have my wife do half and I do half. Everything turned out better than expected.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if your not happy then change it. they'll be fine with it either way. i think this layout is good. i think if u put on a background that it will make a world of difference


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it I looks great. It definitely needs a background. Also I'd pick one of the piles and build it up much higher than the other one.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

I been thinking about either a blue or black background. I'm also realizing I need a 75g for the added depth. Maybe a large stack on one side and a small stack on the other side along the back corner so the front is swimming space? I'd love to get one side stacked about 1" from the surface.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

I would go black background. I have tried blue with freshwater before and it just didn't look right. If you have access to the back and can paint it I'd do that. Painted background looks much better in the long run.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

How about this layout? Its much closer to what I want with the ability to see in from the side and powerhead isn't visible from the front.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good, but be careful. if they start digging around the base and it shifts u got a big pile of thats gonna fall over


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

The base is actually on the bottom glass.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

oh ok. its hard to tell that in pic. u should be fine then


----------

